
Why Americans Smile So Much - iamtired
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2017/05/why-americans-smile-so-much/524967/?single_page=true
======
mtempm
This is bizzarre headline to me. I find people in Austral-Asia smile the most,
Eastern Europeans the least, and Americans somewhere in the middle. Just
anectdotal, but Ive at least spent years abroad (but never to Africa or Middle
East) .

